# I'm getting an install CD boot loop?



## gh0zt36 (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm installing 9.1 on a HP Slimline s7320n and it boots to the text menu. I hit boot and it reboots, loads drivers and goes back to the menu.  So I dunno don't know what to do here. It's a 64-bit system.

Sorry I'm booting from the freebsd FreeBSD DVD I burned also. It loads drivers, goes to a boot menu for free bsd FreeBSD, then I hit enter to boot and it loops same process.

Ok I escaped to the command line from the menu. Progress. Ok so I typed `?`, listed commands and found boot and autoboot and when I type either from the command line it says: 
	
	



```
cpu doesn't support long mode
```


----------



## kpa (Apr 29, 2013)

You're most likely trying to use the amd64 version of FreeBSD on a machine that does not have a CPU with 64 bit extensions. Try the i386 version.


----------



## gh0zt36 (Apr 29, 2013)

ughhh   i dont know how ive made it this far in my life xD  thanks ima tard system info on XP does NOT say x64 on it lol
Translation: Thanks. System Info on Windows XP does NOT say x64 on it.

While I'm here, will this OS in 32 bit run on a 1.60 single core with 1 GB of RAM?


----------



## kpa (Apr 29, 2013)

It should work allright but I would try some other window manager/desktop environment than the most common ones GNOME or KDE, they might be just too heavy for the machine.


----------



## gh0zt36 (Apr 29, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> It should work allright but I would try some other window manager/desktop environment than the most common ones GNOME or KDE, they might be just too heavy for the machine.



You wouldn't care to link me to that process would you? This is my first Unix system and I've never switched desktops. If you don't feel like it, could you at least name a desktop that would work with it?

Thanks a bunch Sir/Madam.


----------



## kpa (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't use any desktop environments on my own systems so I can't give much advice. Start with for example Xfce, the FreeBSD Handbook has chapter about desktop  environments including the mentioned Xfce:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------



## gh0zt36 (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow I feel retarded. I can't get past the login screen.  I log in with the machine name I set it up with but no letters so when I type and still I hit enter then enter the password I set and the login screen.  I don't know how to explain it just goes retarded. I'm at a black and white text screen and it says 

```
FreeBSD/i386   (gh0zt)   (ttyv0)
```
Any ideas? I'm using the name and password I set it up with but it doesn't do nothing anything when I type it. It just says login failed. 

I'm not having fun with free bsd FreeBSD so far :\

Ok back to linux Linux I guess. This login screen is straight retarded and worthless. Anyone recommend a nix _[What? -- Mod]_ distro that would run good on a 1.60 with 1 GB RAM?

*[red]P[/red]*eppermint OS2 it is. 

I wish I could take a screen shot of *[red]this[/red]* retarded freebsd *[red]FreeBSD[/red]* text/non*[red]-GUI[/red]* login screen. *[red]I[/red]*t*[red]'[/red]*s splitting my username with the word login like " ghLogin:0zt   " and all kinds of failure. *[red]I[/red]*f it wasn*[red]'[/red]*t so frustrating *[red]I'[/red]*d be laughing at this crap. *[red]DOS[/red]* 2.0 didn*[red]'[/red]*t even look this bad*[red].[/red]*


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 29, 2013)

PC-BSD is recommended for people looking for a preconfigured GUI.


----------



## gh0zt36 (Apr 29, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> PC-BSD is recommended for people looking for a preconfigured GUI.



Well I saw a logon to FreeBSD on YouTube and that person had a GUI. I don't even care about the text logon it just didn't work. I was typing username and password and it wasn't even showing up in the respective fields.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 29, 2013)

FreeBSD is an operating system.  GUIs are add-ons.  You can install them, or use a preconfigured system like PC-BSD.  The preconfigured system is a lot less work, although it gives the end user less control.  Which to choose depends on your needs.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 29, 2013)

Mods, feel free to infract if this continues.


----------



## gh0zt36 (Apr 29, 2013)

I figured a text login couldn*'*t be that hard to operate. I mean it*'*s basically a terminal prompt.  I just couldn*'*t get it to work right. But thanks for all the help. *M*aybe ill I'll try PC-BSD until I get the hang of it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 30, 2013)

[ closed ]


----------

